# Ohio River 5/30



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

Better late than never...

Got to Schmidt's at 6:30 with my bro from Missouri. It was WINDY and was showing no signs of letting up. T-storms were supposed to roll in after midnight so I hoped this would be a good trip. 

Downtown was unfishable with the wind-swept water and the boat traffic. (7:00 Friday night is a busy time???) So we headed east instead. First spot resulted in a 6lb channel 10 minutes after we anchored. However, not another bite happened for 45 minutes so we moved. Keith, my bro, got hit instantly upon that drop but didn't hook up. We spent the next 30 minutes and a good deal of bait feeding whatever was down there biting us and we moved again. Top current barge cylinder showed a number of marks so we dropped in the eddy. Boom- 4 lb channel. 5 minutes later- 6 lb channel. 15 minutes later another fish that put me on a snag after a 30 second fight. 30 minutes later Keith scores again with a 6 lber. 

The bite died around 11 or so and we headed to the ramp at midnight. The lightning was flashing on the western horizon and we loaded at the right time. Dropped my bro off and heard a funky noise from the trailer as I left the subdivision. Saw the "problem" in my rear-view just as the T-storm cut loose and dumped on me. Drove 10 mph all the way home to my driveway and inspected the damage. Left wheel bearings were melted, spindle was trashed, hub was ruined and the flopping destroyed the brakes pretty well. I was P.O'd when I initially saw what was happening and just drove it home and knew it was going to be ugly. Brand new Timkens last year, EZ lube hubs and expensive waterproof grease didn't help this time. I'm thinking my boat's too heavy for the trailer maybe. :-(

UFM82


----------



## macfish (Apr 7, 2004)

SORRY TO hear about the drive home did you lose a hub or what? Glad to see some of us oldtimers are still around. Oldtimers ( jigger, mrfish,keng, sliprig,)


----------



## hunterm (Apr 22, 2004)

Craig,

Bummer about the hub but at least you got into some fish. Hey Macfish I hear you about the oldtimers.... Add me to the list


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Craig,
Hey look on the bright side you caught fish, as big as your boat is real surprised it's not on a Tandem axle, yea been there and done that not as much damage as what you had but no fun being broke down along the roadway, I'll be checking mine today before we hit the road tomorrow..........Doc


----------



## skipjack11 (Apr 12, 2004)

Finances,gas prices and work have kept me off the river this year. I've been fishing closer to home. I'll probably hit the river with Ron as soon as I can get him to share expenses.


----------

